# does anyone know if I will I ovulate this cycle after failed IVF



## Donna210369

Hi girls. Just had failed ICSI and wondered if anyone knows if my ovaries will be normal and work this cycle. thanks xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have never done IVF, but I have done IUI and used the same injectables as IVF. 

I would assume that your ovaries would be ok this cycle. I have had numerous follicles in both ovaries before and triggered and been absolutely fine the next month. 

Of course, my situation isn't as extreme, so maybe the girls who have done IVF could help out more?! 

Last note, I am SOOooo sorry this cycle didn't work for you. May God bless you and your family!


----------



## _Nell

I'm so sorry your ICSI didn't work, I'm in a similar situation with a failed IVF and am keen to know this too.


----------



## Donna210369

Thanks girls, Pcos I remember you from iui forums when I did mine in March/april. How are you? xx

Nell thanks, and i'm sorry yours didn't work out too. There are no words to describe the feeling are there? Hope you recover soon hunni. xx


----------



## raf-wife

sorry it didnt work out for you:hugs:

it can vary from person to person i know some people get there af and cycles back to normal straight away, i missed 2 cycles after my icsi so obviously didnt ov but mine can be irregular anyway x


----------



## fluffystar

Sorry to hear it didnt work xxx :hugs:

My cycle returned to normal straight after but I guess it does change from person to person. I guess you will justhave to wait and see.

fluffy x


----------



## Mair

Hi Donna, so sorry to hear this, I've left a message on the over 40's thread. I'm keen to know this too. I've already had AF arrive, much quicker than I thought it would be and was hopeful I would ovulate this cycle too. My friend knows two people whose IVF failed but went on to get pregnant the month after. They are both sure that the drugs lingering in their systems helped. Let's hope that's the case. Good luck to all you ladies for the future. x


----------



## wishful think

Hi there I had a failed ivf in December. Got my af on december 7th. Was waiting for my next af so i could book my second ivf. That af didnt come. I got pregnant naturally against all odds (MFI and blocked tubes or so they thought)!!! Got my BFP on january 8th. Sadly I lost my little miracle at 3 months. So u can and prob do ovulate properly in the cycle after a failed cycle. I did!!! Although everyone is different!!! Just wish our little one stayed :(


----------



## Donna210369

Thank you so much ladies. Af arrived today so hoping i'll ov in a couple of weeks. Wishful think your story is so sad, i'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that at least it has proven to you that you can do it. :hugs: Thanks for sharing. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## littlemouse

Donna, I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your BFN, I saw this on the other thread and I'm really gutted for you sweetie :hugs:

I have also heard that you can be more fertile immediately following IVF and that people do conceive naturally in the few months after. Is DH booked to come home for a bit? Make the most!!!


X


----------



## Donna210369

Hi littlemouse, yes dh is home tomorrow :happydance: which is really good because i'm having a bit of a melt down today. Don't know why; I had to go to delivery suite last night to do an ECG on a new mum and was looking at her beautiful new born baby girl and it broke my heart. Af arrived a couple of hours later and I just fell apart. Cant actually believe i'm already considering going through this again. Must be mad:dohh: Hope you're well hunni and thanks again for your lovely message xx


----------

